# To Stop Focusing On Negative Things



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

A big goal that I want to accomplish or at least improve on is being more positive and not letting my past define my future. 

Somethings that really hold me back that I need to change are: 

My confidence
My fears
Letting people get to me too much
Over analyzing everything
Procrastinating
Allowing negative thoughts to over take me

I know that there is no magic eraser that will get rid of my problems, but maybe if I focus more on positive things and not allow myself to dwell on the negative then I can slowly change my future for the better.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

That's a really good goal to have. I think having a positive outlook on life is a good step on the way for overcoming your problems. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

Stilla said:


> That's a really good goal to have. I think having a positive outlook on life is a good step on the way for overcoming your problems.
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Those are all really excellent goals and hopefully when you work on one, the others will be sure to follow. 


Since this is the goals forum, what one in particular do you wish to address first? What is your plan of action in attaining this new sense of self? The more concrete it is, the more likely you are to follow through.


----------

